# antier / anteayer



## Argótide

Holas a tos:


Me acabo de topar con esta entrada en el DRAE y francamente me sorprende mucho que tenga marca de "coloq.".  ¿En qué lugar del mundo de habla hispana es coloquial, en España?



*antier**.*


(Del lat. _ante heri_).


*1. *adv. t. coloq. *anteayer.*


Lo que pasa es que en México usamos este adverbio en lugar de anteayer, que prácticamente no se conoce allá (nunca he oído a un mexicano decir "anteayer").  Para nosotros definitivamente no es coloquial.  Quisiera conocer la opinión de los demás al respecto.


Salúos.


----------



## krolaina

¿Coloquial "anteayer"?. Sorprendente...

Yo digo "antes de ayer", creo que es lo que más oigo en este lado.


----------



## Argótide

No, Krolaina.  Lo que se supone que es coloquial es "antier".


----------



## krolaina

Argótide said:


> No, Krolaina. Lo que se supone que es coloquial es "antier".


 
Sí, sí, pero te remite a "anteayer", que considera igualmente coloquial. Quizá pelín desfasado...¿no?, pero ¿coloquial?. Creo que no (mi opinión, claro).


----------



## lamartus

Hola:
Sobre el uso de esa palabra discutimos en estos foros hará unos meses: aquí.
Espero que eso dé pistas sobre dónde podría ser coloquial. Por lo que recuerdo algunos de mis compatriotas lo consideraban arcaico.

Saludos


----------



## Argótide

lamartus said:


> Hola:
> Sobre el uso de esa palabra discutimos en estos foros hará unos meses: aquí.
> Espero que eso dé pistas sobre dónde podría ser coloquial. Por lo que recuerdo algunos de mis compatriotas lo consideraban arcaico.
> 
> Saludos


 
Gracias, Lamartus.  Me precipité a iniciar el hilo al ver que el DRAE ponía que *antier* es término coloquial y olvidé completamente que hay que revisar primero si ya existe el hilo.  Supongo que los unirán.  Leí el otro, pero nadie mencionó el detalle ése de que se supone que *antier* es coloquial. Me parece una cuestión interesante.


----------



## Jellby

Argótide said:


> Lo que pasa es que en México usamos este adverbio en lugar de anteayer, que prácticamente no se conoce allá (nunca he oído a un mexicano decir "anteayer").  Para nosotros definitivamente no es coloquial.  Quisiera conocer la opinión de los demás al respecto.



¿Y en textos escritos? Por ejemplo, ¿en los periódicos se dice "antier" también?


----------



## Argótide

Jellby said:


> ¿Y en textos escritos? Por ejemplo, ¿en los periódicos se dice "antier" también?



Ni siquiera en los periódicos me ha tocado leer "anteayer".


----------



## Jhoanus

Yo no creo que los periódicos refieran ninguna de esas palabras... si hoy es lunes y quieren hacer referencia de un hecho del sábado, en luigar de antier/anteayer/antes de ayer utilizarian el el sábado pasado...

Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


----------



## Argótide

Jhoanus said:


> Yo no creo que los periódicos refieran ninguna de esas palabras... si hoy es lunes y quieren hacer referencia de un hecho del sábado, en luigar de antier/anteayer/antes de ayer utilizarian el el sábado pasado...
> 
> Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


 
¿Dices? Te paso algunas citas sacadas de Internet (y no solamente de México):

*Periódico* El Zócalo
*...* Nuevo Laredo, Oaxaca, Pachuca, *Torreón*, Puebla, Piedras Negras, Querétaro *...* luego de haber vencido *antier* por la tarde a la escuadra de Servicios *...*
zocalo.com.mx/hub.cfm/edicion-piedras-negras/detalle/index.htm?key1=143F3D3E2E715C2C59202F4745514815144B5.

Página 01-E edición del viernes 23 de mar/2007- Hemeroteca Digital *...*
*TORREÓN*, COAH.- El Simas presentará una denuncia penal por daño en propiedad *...* El gerente operativo del Simas declaró *antier* que elementos policiacos *...*
www.elsiglodetorreon.com.mx/addons/pdf2text.php?f=2007%7C03%7C23%7C23tore01.pdf&q=bXVub3ouY29tLm14 

El *Diario* de Chihuahua
Distrito Federal-- La Secretaría de la Defensa Nacional (Sedena) reconoció que las estallidos registrados *antier* en el Campo Militar número 15, *...*
www.el*diario*dechihuahua.com/notas.php?IDNOTA=73549&IDSECCION=El%20País&IDREPORTERO=EL%20UNIVERSAL


El *Heraldo*
*...* intervalos *antier* fue obstaculizada la vía Ambato-Izamba-Culapachán-Píllaro, *...* Derechos Reservados 2004 EL *HERALDO* Prohibida la reproducción total o *...*
www.*el**heraldo*.com.ec/index.php?fecha=2006-05-19&seccion=Ciudad&noticia=10209 
== EL *HERALDO* ==
A las 9:30 de la noche de *antier* el joven se dirigía a su casa en el barrio San Roque, *...* Diseño y Construcción: Dpto. Internet - El *Heraldo* Ltda.
www.*el**heraldo*.com.co/anteriores/07-06-13/judiciales/noti6.htm


----------



## Jellby

Argótide said:


> Ni siquiera en los periódicos me ha tocado leer "anteayer".



Por desgracia no conozco los periódicos de tu país, pero aquí usan más "anteayer" que "ayer" (según las búsquedas):

http://www.yucatan.com.mx/
http://www.noticias-oax.com.mx/
http://www.oem.com.mx/elsoldehidalgo/


----------



## Argótide

Jellby said:


> Por desgracia no conozco los periódicos de tu país, pero aquí usan más "anteayer" que "ayer" (según las búsquedas):
> 
> http://www.yucatan.com.mx/
> http://www.noticias-oax.com.mx/
> http://www.oem.com.mx/elsoldehidalgo/


 
Interesante.  Son todos periódicos del sur. ¿Será una cosa regional? 
Pero volvamos al motivo de mi hilo: ¿es en verdad *antier* un término coloquial?  Para mí no, puesto que no acostumbro usar la palabra *anteayer* (creo que nunca lo he hecho). 
¿Para quién *antier* es término coloquial, entonces?


----------



## clares3

Os adjunto unos "anteayer" de hoy mismo en la red. En España es una palabra frecuente. Lo qque nunca he oído es "antier".

*Anteayer*. Estabamos en el teatro de la city, platicando

*Libertad bajo palabra: No hay mañana sin anteayer: Fuerzas Armadas*

No hay mañana sin *anteayer*: Fuerzas Armadas. 

*Anteayer - Dialnet*

*Anteayer*: políticas sociales para la mujer desde las obras sociales asistenciales y benéficas en el primer tercio de siglo, en Catalunya *...*



*De anteayer y hoy / Ramón Serrano Suñer Serrano y Suñer,. Ramón ...*

De *anteayer* y hoy / Ramón Serrano Suñer Serrano y Suñer,. Ramón.
atenas.cervantes

*ABCBlog » Un mamut de anteayer*

Un mamut de *anteayer*. 12 Julio 2007. es_en. El hallazgo de un ejemplar bebé de mamut que se ha conservado prácticamente 

Saludos calurosísimos
Clares3


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Como dice Argótide, los periódicos que Jellby cita son todos sureños. Los que cita él, son todos norteños (excepto El Heraldo). Yo digo antier; anteayer menos frecuentemente; y antes de ayer muy poco.


----------



## Argótide

Creo que nos estamos saliendo del tema principal, el motivo de este hilo. Okey, hemos visto que en algunas partes de México *anteayer* es más usado por la prensa que en otras, donde se prefiere el *antier*. 
Pero nadie todavía me ha dicho si considera que *antier* es un término coloquial.  ¿Para quién lo es, solamente para la RAE?


----------



## Jhoanus

Aquí en Venezuela es coloquial.... Nunca lo he visto en un periódico, respeto que sea costumbre en otros paises, pero al menos aquí lo he visto es en los reportes de las decisiones del Tribunal Supremo de Justicia... del resto es solo en el lenguaje informal.....

Al ritmo de *Arpa*, Cuatro y Maracas


----------



## rocstar

Hola..Que aparezca en periódicos no le quita lo coloquial. Al menos en mi experiencia (conozco a la encargada de correcciones de un periódico), he notado que los reporteros que escriben las notas locales no tienen un buen uso de la gramática y/o redacción, o sea que como lo hablan lo escriben y no se detienen a pensar en si es coloquial o no. Las notas o artículos de escritores de la Capital (México D.F.) o ciudades grandes, son más cuidadosos de lo que escriben y en general observan un mejor uso del español en todos aspectos.
Gracias.


----------



## Jellby

Argótide said:


> Pero volvamos al motivo de mi hilo: ¿es en verdad *antier* un término coloquial?  Para mí no, puesto que no acostumbro usar la palabra *anteayer* (creo que nunca lo he hecho).
> ¿Para quién *antier* es término coloquial, entonces?



Yo, en España, diría que no es coloquial sino vulgar... en el sentido de que me suena que se usa si acaso en zonas rurales.

En mi entorno:

Anteayer -> formal (tampoco mucho)
Antes de ayer -> coloquial (de uso diario)
Antier -> vulgar, rural


----------



## Cristina.

Aquí en Madrid se usa más antes de ayer que anteayer, y antier no lo he oído nunca.
Por lo que he encontrado, me parece que antier se usa más bien en América Latina.
(para muestra un botón: http://www.wordreference.com/esfr/antier )
Sí, coincido con Jellby.


----------



## Argótide

rocstar said:


> Hola..Que aparezca en periódicos no le quita lo coloquial. Al menos en mi experiencia (conozco a la encargada de correcciones de un periódico), he notado que los reporteros que escriben las notas locales no tienen un buen uso de la gramática y/o redacción, o sea que como lo hablan lo escriben y no se detienen a pensar en si es coloquial o no. Las notas o artículos de escritores de la Capital (México D.F.) o ciudades grandes, son más cuidadosos de lo que escriben y en general observan un mejor uso del español en todos aspectos.
> Gracias.


 
Rocstar, ¿entonces tú lo consideras coloquial?  Esto no lo afirmas directamente. Como ya he dicho antes, yo siempre he dicho *antier* en cualquier situación, ya sea informal que formal. Para mí no hay distinción ya que nunca he usado anteayer (ni creo que lo haré en el futuro).


----------



## Estefanía Perdomo

Argótide said:


> Gracias, Lamartus. Me precipité a iniciar el hilo al ver que el DRAE ponía que *antier* es término coloquial y olvidé completamente que hay que revisar primero si ya existe el hilo. Supongo que los unirán.


 
Señores, ¿de verdad hay que revisar en todo esto para ver si el hilo no se repite????

Hay veces que cuento con suerte y traduciendo o buscando significados encuentro los hilos, o reviso en los que ya he participado. Pero revisar todo me parece exagerado...

Disculpen el off-topic.


----------



## Aviador

Amigos, 
Veo que falta alguien que dé el punto de vista chileno en este hilo.

Aquí los dos términos que se usan son _anteayer_ y _antes de ayer_. La forma "antier" es absolutamente desconocida en todos los niveles sociales y de educacíon.
Pienso que a cualquier chileno que la oyera le parecería muy extraña. Más que coloquial, me parece que aquí lo considerarían un error (como confieso me pasó al leer el título de hilo) y estarían tentados a corregirlo. Ahora ya sé algo más.

Saludos


----------



## HUMBERT0

Aquí en el norte no usamos anteayer o antes de ayer, pero sí decimos antier. Me suena más antiguo anteayer.


----------



## Ynez

Pues viendo que es el uso normal en México, yo te diría que NO es coloquial Argótide.

En España, durante muchos años, tuvo que haber gente muy creativa en la RAE que se dedicó a decidir qué era correcto y qué era incorrecto de las muchas cosas que se decían por el país. Así, todos nos pusimos a aprender a hablar según las normal que ellos nos dictaron.

Mi abuela decía "antier", pero a mí ya me tocó la nueva moda que decía que esa palabra era vulgar.


----------



## Alexis Advance

Aviador said:


> Amigos,
> Veo que falta alguien que dé el punto de vista chileno en este hilo.
> 
> Aquí los dos términos que se usan son _anteayer_ y _antes de ayer_. La forma "antier" es absolutamente desconocida en todos los niveles sociales y de educacíon.
> Pienso que a cualquier chileno que la oyera le parecería muy extraña. Más que coloquial, me parece que aquí lo considerarían un error (como confieso me pasó al leer el título de hilo) y estarían tentados a corregirlo. Ahora ya sé algo más.
> 
> Saludos


Ídem.

Cuando leí el título del hilo quedé así:  (¿Qué demonios es "antier"?), pero leyendo cada mensaje me di cuenta de que sí existe tal palabra, y  de que además es muy utilizada en otras tierras.

Pero bueno, centrándome en la pregunta de Argótide, aquí mi respuesta:

Anteayer --> (muy/bastantemente) formal
Antes de ayer --> medianamente formal
Antier --> muy coloquial, sino erróneo


PD: ¿No les parece que "antes de ayer" podría también referirse a cualquier día precesor al día en que se dice?


----------



## Betildus

Alexis Advance said:


> Ídem.
> 
> Cuando leí el título del hilo quedé así:  (¿Qué demonios es "antier"?), pero leyendo cada mensaje me di cuenta de que sí existe tal palabra, y de que además es muy utilizada en otras tierras.
> 
> Pero bueno, centrándome en la pregunta de Argótide, aquí mi respuesta:
> 
> Anteayer --> (muy/bastantemente) formal
> Antes de ayer --> medianamente formal
> Antier --> muy coloquial, sino erróneo
> 
> 
> PD: ¿No les parece que "antes de ayer" podría también referirse a cualquier día precesor al día en que se dice?


 
Antier = anteayer...pero ya se discutió el tema en este hilo


----------



## josé león

En la sierra de Ecuador se dice "anteayer" y "antes de ayer". En ciertas áreas rurales (sobre todo en el costa) se utilizaría "antier"

Saludos

jl


----------



## Argótide

Gracias a todos por sus respuestas, y sí Betildus, vi que estaba ese hilo después de abrir el mío, pero en el otro no se mencionó el hecho de que "antier" era considerado término "coloquial" por la RAE.  Como no estoy para nada de acuerdo con esa afirmación, quise saber qué opinaban al respecto los demás.


----------



## Boricristo

Es muy sencillo. La palabra 'Antier' no mas es como mucha gente la ha pronunciado, y por ende se ha convertido en una palabra en si. La forma correcta y apropiada seria mas 'anteayer'. 'Antier' solamente viene siendo una palabra que se ha formado a causa de la rapida pronunciacion de la misma. Como ya se ha dicho, 'antier' no se ha visto ni escuchado en espana. Asi que debe ser una palabra coloquial que los del hemisferio oeste usan. Otra vez, yo creo que la palabra 'antier' ES, a causa de la pronunciacion de ella misma y se ha cambiado a una palabra escrita que se usa hasta en los medios de comunicacion. Yo vivo en EEUU y yo he escuhado las dos dependiendo de donde era la persona. Yo uso 'anteayer' porque asi la aprendi y 'antier' me suena mas como otro idioma en donde escribimos palabras de acuerdo a su pronunciacion.


----------



## Ynez

Tus conclusiones son erróneas, Boricristo.



Ynez said:


> Mi abuela decía "antier"...



Yo soy de una ciudad pequeña, pero el año pasado viví en un pueblo y la gente allí decía "antier". Por supuesto saben que es algo que hoy en día no pueden escribir, y tampoco lo utilizarán si hablan con desconocidos, pero es todavía su forma normal de decirlo.



> antier.
> (*Del lat.* ante heri).



www.rae.es


EDIT: Si lees el primer hilo que han enlazado, verás que hay otros españoles (andaluces) que dicen que en su área se dice "antier".


----------



## ManPaisa

En Colombia, *antier* es el término normal en cualquier registro. *Antes de ayer* también se usa, pero *anteayer* casi no, aunque se entiende.

Por lo visto, para la RAE cualquier término o expresión que no se use en Madrid es arcaica, coloquial, regional, desusada o vulgar. 

¿Acaso no cuentan los 110 millones de mexicanos y 45 millones de colombianos que usan *antier* a diario?

¿Acaso no está *antier* más próximo del original de latín que los otros dos términos?


----------



## Calambur

_Mira el aire, oye el zumbido del sol, igual que ayer y *antier*. También hoy es lunes._
No sé si les sirve de algo, pero así lo usa G.G.Márquez en _Cien años de soledad._


----------



## ManPaisa

Calambur said:


> _Mira el aire, oye el zumbido del sol, igual que ayer y *antier*. También hoy es lunes._
> No sé si les sirve de algo, pero así lo usa G.G.Márquez en _Cien años de soledad._


 
Jejeje.  Con leer eso me basta.  Gracias.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Para mí:


Anteayer -> coloquial y/o formal (es lo que yo suelo usar)

Antes de ayer -> coloquial 

Antier -> Desconocido. Si lo oyera alguna vez (cosa que no ha sucedido de momento) me sonaría rural o arcaico.


----------



## Ynez

Ibermanolo said:


> Antier -> Desconocido. Si lo oyera alguna vez (cosa que no ha sucedido de momento) me sonaría rural o arcaico.



Eso no tiene sentido, Ibermanolo. ¿Y si se lo oyes decir a un chino? Te sonaría a chino, ¿no?


----------



## Ibermanolo

Ynez said:


> Eso no tiene sentido, Ibermanolo. ¿Y si se lo oyes decir a un chino? Te sonaría a chino, ¿no?


 
Pues no sé si tiene sentido o no, es como a mí me suena. Supongo que si se lo oyera a un chino pensaría que lo ha pronunciado mal (no porque esté mal sino porque yo desconozco la palabra) por ser chino.


----------



## Ynez

A mí me da pena que aquí ya no se use, porque me parece una palabra mucho más bonita que _anteayer_ o _antes de ayer_, que son más saborías.


----------



## Ibermanolo

Ynez said:


> A mí me da pena que aquí ya no se use, porque me parece una palabra mucho más bonita que _anteayer_ o _antes de ayer_, que son más saborías.
> 
> _Anteayer_ aquí suena un poco mal, la verdad.  No te sabría decir por qué. Decimos "antes de ayer".


 
Por aquí (que conste que soy de pueblo) es que no creo que se haya dicho nunca, por tanto no siento ninguna añoranza hacia el término.


----------



## Ynez

2.170.000 de "antes de ayer"

281.000 de antier

535.000 de anteayer


----------



## HUMBERT0

¿Entonces cómo dicen “anteantier”? ¿Antes de anteayer? 

El uso aquí es:
Anteantier
Antier
Ayer
Hoy
Mañana
Pasado mañana


----------



## Ynez

En el pueblo el año pasado me lo dijeron. Creo que lo normal por aquí era "trasantier".

Yo tendría que decir "el día antes de antes de ayer"...

Aunque, como tengo muy mala memoria, no sabría bien ni de qué día hablo, así que diría "hace unos días".


----------



## HUMBERT0

Ynez said:


> 2.170.000 de "antes de ayer"
> 
> 281.000 de antier
> 
> 535.000 de anteayer


 
"Antes de ayer" tambien se usa en frases en las que nunca se usaría antier/anteayer, p.ej. "antes de ayer nunca nos habríamos imaginado que...", "antes de ayer todo era diferente..."


----------



## Ynez

HUMBERT0 said:


> "Antes de ayer" tambien se usa en frases en las que nunca se usaría antier/anteayer, p.ej. "antes de ayer nunca nos habríamos imaginado que...", "antes de ayer todo era diferente..."



Sí, lo he pensado, pero no se me ocurre ninguna manera de filtrar la búsqueda.


----------



## HUMBERT0

Ynez said:


> En el pueblo el año pasado me lo dijeron. Creo que lo normal por aquí era "trasantier".
> 
> Yo tendría que decir "al día antes de antes de ayer"...
> 
> Aunque, como tengo muy mala memoria, no sabría bien ni de qué día hablo, así que diría "hace unos días".


Bueno, igual se puede usar "hace dos dias" para antier/anteayer/antes de ayer... como en otros idiomas.
Pero me gusta el tener a la mano una palabra que los describa sin tener que estar diciendo, hace dos o tres dias o lunas


----------



## ManPaisa

Por aquí sería:
*Trasantier*
*Antier*
*Ayer*
*Hoy*
*Mañana*
*Pasado mañana*


----------



## Ynez

> ada dýa, sofrir non es cortesýa. Oy una gallina e antier un gallo: yo veo bien mi duelo, aunque me lo c **  1438            Martínez de Toledo, Alfonso              Arcipreste de Talavera (Corbacho)                            ESPAÑA






> na: mi primo Eleuterio le conoce a usted mucho, y antier me dio memorias para usted. - Siento no haberl **  1876            Pérez Galdós, Benito





> o enel nombre. Senzilla como aier. Compuesta como antier: de ante & aier. Las significaciones delos adv **  1492            Nebrija, Antonio de                      Gramática castellana. BNM I2142




http://corpus.rae.es/cordenet.html

Algunas entradas interesantes de "antier", de las muchas que hay.


Voy a echar un vistazo a "trasantier".


----------



## Ynez

De "trasantier" solo hay dos, Man Paisa, un colombiano y un extremeño. 



> 1    es sin cariá!... ¿No te igo, pues, que m'inviaron trasantier a comprar platillos, porque los dejó sin e **  1896            Carrasquilla, Tomás                      Frutos de mi tierra                                          COLOMBIA





> 2    tienpo. [Fol. 126r] Oi, aier, anteaier, ó antier, trasantier, manaña, pasado mañana  ó esotro dia, tard **  1625            Correas, Gonzalo                         Arte de la lengua española castellana           ESPAÑA




http://corpus.rae.es/cordenet.html


----------



## ManPaisa

Ynez said:


> De "trasantier" solo hay dos, Man Paisa, un colombiano y un extremeño.


Jejeje. Gracias.
Ya sabía yo que había una conexión 'extrema' con España.
Por más que nos critiquen, en materia de idioma poco hemos inventado por aquí.


----------



## ManPaisa

De nuevo el DRAE:
*trasantier**.*
*1. *adv. t. coloq. *trasanteayer.*

*anteantier**.*
(De _ante-_ y _antier_).
*1. *adv. t. coloq. desus. *anteanteayer.*


O sea que lo que no se usa en Madrid es coloquial, desusado...bla, bla, bla.


----------



## XiaoRoel

*Hier* no es un vulgarismo sino la derivación normal del latín *heri* (con *e* breve que produce el diptongo en español y una *e* abierta en gallego).
*Ayer*, en cambio, deriva de *ad heri* (>*adjere >ayer). Ambas son derivaciones "normales" desde el altín al castellano, ambas legítimas y ambas con sus propias vicisitudes en la historia y geografía de la lengua, pero tan digna una como la otra.
Ciertamente, lo que no se acepta en la escritura de España, tiende a considerarse vulgar, coloquial, rústico, etc., lo cual no tiene ninguna motivación en una lengua tan extendida como el español y con tantas modalidades, hablas de transición y dialectos dentro de la propia Península Ibérica.


----------



## Ynez

ManPaisa, el extremeño que cité antes no estaba hablando del habla de su tierra en ese libro, porque era una gramática de la lengua española. En cualquier caso, era de los nuestros:



> apreció la importancia y valor estético del folclore tradicional español y se inclinaba a considerar el mejor español o normativo el de las gentes de mediana condición.



http://es.wikipedia.org/wiki/Gonzalo_Correas


----------



## Pinairun

Un poco de historia, para relajarnos:

_*Antier*_ aparece en la edición del DRAE de 1770 como "adv. sincopado de_ antes de ayer"._

En 1822 lo declaran "familiar" y sigue como adv. sincopado de _antes de ayer_ hasta la edición de 1852.

En la de 1869 sigue siendo _familiar,_ condición que conservará solo hasta la de 1992, porque en la de 2001 pasa a ser _coloquial._ Pero en 1869 ya no es síncope de _antes_ _de ayer_, sino de _anteayer_.

Y _anteayer_ ya estaba en el DRAE de 1726.

Sin embargo, en el avance de la 23ª edición ya no es_ familiar_ ni _coloquial._
Ahora es tal cual:
*antier**.*
(Del lat. _ante heri_).

*1. *adv. t. *anteayer.*

Supongo que todos aquellos que han usado, usan y seguirán usando "antier" se sentirán aliviados.

Un saludo


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun, pero hay una entrada también en el DPD. 

No sé si comprendes lo que quiero decir...


----------



## Pinairun

Ynez said:


> Pinairun, pero hay una entrada también en el DPD.
> 
> No sé si comprendes lo que quiero decir...


 
No mucho
¿No prevalece el contenido de la última publicación? El DPD es de 2005, la 23ª dicen que saldrá en el 2013. ¿No es válido el avance en línea?


----------



## Ynez

Pinairun said:


> No mucho
> ¿No prevalece el contenido de la última publicación? El DPD es de 2005, la 23ª dicen que saldrá en el 2013. ¿No es válido el avance en línea?



¿Qué es el avance en línea?



A ver si es verdad que avanzan un poco.


----------



## Pinairun

*Artículo enmendado.*
*Avance de la vigésima tercera edición*​*antier**.*
(Del lat. _ante heri_). 
*1. *adv. t. *anteayer.*

*en **línea*
*1. *loc. adv. Conectado a un sistema central a través de una red de comunicación. _Trabajar en línea._ U. t. c. loc. adj. _Servicio en línea._

_Si me lo permiten: _*adv* _on-line*, en línea*_


----------



## ToñoTorreón

Cuando ingresas en el DRAE, algunas palabras tienen un anuncio que dice "Artículo enmendado". Si lo presionas con el cursor aparece el artículo tal y como aparecerá en la siguiente (en este caso la vigésima tercera) edición impresa del DRAE.

Por acá nunca he oído trasantier o anteanteayer. Decimos hace tres días. También decimos anoche, antenoche y hace tres noches.


----------



## Ynez

Yo siempre había pensado en eso como "artículo enmendado".

_anoche, anteanoche, hace unas noches_ (yo ya me pierdo si son más de dos).


----------



## Aserolf

Calambur said:


> _Mira el aire, oye el zumbido del sol, igual que ayer y *antier*. También hoy es lunes._
> No sé si les sirve de algo, pero así lo usa G.G.Márquez en _Cien años de soledad._





ManPaisa said:


> Jejeje. Con leer eso me basta. Gracias.


También a mí !


Ynez said:


> A mí me da pena que aquí ya no se use, porque me parece una palabra mucho más bonita que _anteayer_ o _antes de ayer_, que son más saborías.


Bravo por ti *Ynez*!! Siempre la he usado y nunca hubiera pensado que en algunos lugares suena "rara" !


ManPaisa said:


> De nuevo el DRAE:
> *trasantier**.*
> *1. *adv. t. coloq. *trasanteayer.*
> 
> *anteantier**.*
> (De _ante-_ y _antier_).
> *1. *adv. t. coloq. desus. *anteanteayer.*
> 
> O sea que lo que no se usa en Madrid es coloquial, desusado...bla, bla, bla.


Yo recuerdo haber usado *anteantier* en alguna ocasión...pero también "antenoche".


----------



## ManPaisa

> Supongo que todos aquellos que han usado, usan y seguirán usando "antier" se sentirán aliviados.



No sólo aliviados , sino satisfechos de que los vagádemicos locales estén haciendo lo que hace años deberían haber hecho...

¿Qué pasaba en los siglos XVIII y XIX?  ¿No había Internet ni Google?   ¿Ni latinistas como Xiao Roel que explicasen a los de la Irreal Vagademia el origen del término, origen que es legítimo y no bastardo? 

Bueno, por lo menos los usuarios de _*antier*_ sabemos que siempre hemos estado adelantados a los _en-línea_ y _off-línea_ de la RAE.   O sea, somos de pasado mañana y ellos de anteayer.


----------



## Ben-Sur

¡Hola gente!

Es mi primera participación en el foro Solo español, quería dar mi opinión sobre este tema.
Donde yo vivo lo más normal es escuchar a la gente decir *Antier *( o más bien Antié), tanto en ámbito rural como  urbano, en todo tipo de ambiente sociocultural y sin diferencia generacional si bien hay una tendencia al que lo escucha a corregir y decir: "No es así sino Antes de ayer" ( aunque después ellos mismos lo usen de igual forma).

Yo personalmente digo Antier y lo seguiré usando entre otras cosas porque diciéndolo de otra forma me sale forzado. No sé si en el resto de Andalucía se usa de igual forma pero en Huelva es de lo más habitual.

Saludos y buenas noches


----------



## Ynez

Me he acordado de que yo realmente digo "antes de anoche" en vez de "anteanoche".

Ben-Sur, quizás algún día, gracias a los que están en América, se van a considerar normales en el diccionario algunas palabras que siempre se han usado por aquí.


----------



## flor22

Hola, soy de Uruguay y te digo la verdad, no puedo decirte si es coloquial o no ya que en mi vida he leido o escuchado el termino antier. Aca utilizamos anteayer o antes de ayer, pero nunca antier.

saludos!


----------



## Aviador

flor22 said:


> Hola, soy de Uruguay y te digo la verdad, no puedo decirte si es coloquial o no ya que en mi vida he leido o escuchado el termino antier. Aca utilizamos anteayer o antes de ayer, pero nunca antier.
> 
> saludos!


Lo mismo en Chile.
Parece, entonces, que en el Cono Sur se dice sólo _anteayer_ y _antes de ayer_. Parece también que _antier_ suena aquí a error.


----------



## bionicgt

Hola muchachos, me llamo Diego y anteriormente estuve leyendo uno de los TOPICS de este foro y encontre uno donde indicaba el uso de AYER, ANTIER y ANTEAYER... Segun encontre aqui las dos palabras son lo mismo, ambas indican el dia antes de ayer, sin embargo en Guatemala, tengo que indicarles que el uso es AYER (un dia antes), Antier (2 dias antes) y Anteayer (3 dias antes, osea al dia antes de antier) - con lo que encontre aqui tal parece que el uso indiscriminado de estas palabras de forma incorrecta paso a ser ya de uso popular y todos lo usamos aqui, no es "incorrecto" para nuestra gente decir Ayer, o "Salimos antier a comer" o incluso "Yo la vi en la calle anteayer" ... Solo es algo que queria compartirles, y para nada que estas palabras suenen arcaicas o coloquiales... son bien aceptadas como normales aqui ... Aunque ya me di cuenta que estan mal escritas y solo algunas personas hacen el buen uso de dichas palabras.
Feliz tarde a todos  ! 
PS: Perdon por la falta de tildes pero estoy usando un teclado Anglo en mi trabajo y no puedo cambiar los settings!USO de Antier + Anteayer in Guatemala !


----------



## Aviador

¡Bienvenido al foro, bionicgt!



bionicgt said:


> […] PS: Perdon por la falta de tildes pero estoy usando un teclado Anglo en mi trabajo y no puedo cambiar los settings! […]


Es muy fácil insertar los caracteres con tilde, la eñe y los signos de apertura con el menú desplegable que encontrás en la parte derecha de la barra de herramientas de la ventana de respuestas, indicado con las letras áéíóúü en gris.


----------



## bionicgt

Oh! no sabía, gracias


----------

